# Fishing report Ga coast



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Just want to let everyone know of a great site for fishing reports off the coast of Ga (Tybee Island). They post a new report every week or so and include tips and and other cool stuff
.


http://www.missjudycharters.com/fishingrpt.shtml


Emanuel,

Have you met this guy Bobby?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm not sure if I know this guy, I'm sure I've run into him at some point or another.

I read that site from time to time, just never thought to link everyone to it, my bad.


----------

